# Romanian mountain passes



## barge1914 (Dec 8, 2017)

HI

Has anyone been over the Transfaragasan and or Transalpina Passes in Romania in recent years and can give me a heads up on the state of the roads. 

I’m reasonably sure the Transfaragasan is OK, but less certain of the Transalpina. 

I believe the Transalpina includes both the Udele and Tartarau Passes. I’ve seen some U tube videos of parts of these routes. Some seem to indicate quite good sections of 2 lane road, others very rough potholed single track roads. I’m not sure whether this is because of the different ages of the video, or whether indeed the road is still pretty crappy along some sections.

I’m also confident there are plenty of wild camping spots along the Transfaragasan, but heard no reports of places along the other route…our plan is to travel both, but don’t want to do each all ini one go.

Also I’m curious about the Passul Groapa Seaca which branches off the Transalpina towards Petrosani. I’ve seen an old video showing this to be a dirt track, but maybe things have changed?

We expect to go this way late September, and imagine they’ll still be snow free. However in a 5.8m coach built full of things that rattle, and a dog back,  the state of the roads may have a bearing on our decisions.


----------



## ian81 (Dec 8, 2017)

Did both in 2013 and roads were OK.

Trans Alpina was in the final stages of being resurfaced.

Pleasure to drive as way Romania


----------



## rocin (Jan 28, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> HI
> 
> Has anyone been over the Transfaragasan and or Transalpina Passes in Romania in recent years and can give me a heads up on the state of the roads.


We tried to cross the Transfaragasan in May 2013. The road up was fine but was blocked by snow near the summit tunnels.
As for camping we had four nights camping near the road; two in a orchard belonging to a village church, one in a restaurant car park (with hook-up and access to the toilets) and one by the clubhouse of a local motorbike club. The chaps there even shared there beers and barbecue. We might have been lucky, but I seem to remember plenty signs advertising camping.  
I'll try and post pics soon


----------

